# can I copy parts of DVD's?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I'm a teacher and over the years I've collected a few videos and DVD's that I use in my teaching. I would like to be able to create a DVD consisting of excerpts from these DVD's and videos so that they would be easily accesible.

I have a DVD burner, but I know nothing about this area; about copyright issues, if I can burn parts of the DVD as opposed to just copying, etc.

I would appreciate being educated on this- thanks!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Depends on the materials you want to copy. If you could be more specific that would be helpful.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

If copyright protected then NO, if not YES - legally speaking that is...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.vcsoftwares.com/dk.html


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

CouchMaster said:


> If copyright protected then NO, if not YES - legally speaking that is...


I could be completely wrong here, but I recall someone(in another forum) talking about it being perfectly legal if it is used for educational purposes.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks for the responses, everyone.

I don't know how to be "more specific;" I have some videos and DVD's from which I'd like to extract small sections for teaching purposes. In some cases, it's because I need to eliminate something off-color or inappropriate, usually language. 

For example, a movie about Christopher Columbus I have used for years that shows the voyage in a colorful and exciting way, but smack in the middle of the sequence a sailor says something really risque. I have always skipped ahead, turned down the sound for a second, etc, etc. I have the same problem in other movies (I use a sequence in Spinal Tap, believe it or not, that illustrates a math principle, but I need to excise an F-bomb in the middle of it. 

What I'd like ideally is to have a DVD that shows exactly the excerpts I want in a convenient and accesible way. 

much of the material I'd like to use would definitely be copyright-protected; my usage would be purely educational.

Looks like DVD Knife might be a possibility; I'll give it a try.


----------

